# Tau Tigershark and Baracuda stats??????



## EarthBoundEthereal (Feb 20, 2008)

:dunno::read::rtfm: I am thinking about buying one of each and am very intrested in knowing the stats on both.. Any replies or suggestions are greatly aprreciated..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Imperial Armour 3: The Taros Campaign has them plus heaps of nice background info. Buy that and you can use all the other nice units that it has in it as well.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

they are in the apocalypse rule book. i can look it up and ill post them later today.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

No you can't. Any posting of stats/points costs is illegal and strictly forbidden. Pop down your local and have a peek at their open copies of the books, every GW should have an open Apoc book.


----------

